# If you had all the money in the world...



## amelia (Feb 7, 2007)

What bag would you get first?












I would get the Balenciaga City Bag:luv:


----------



## anne7 (Feb 7, 2007)

Fendi Spy or Luella Giselle.


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 7, 2007)

Every Kate Spade and Coach Bag in the current collection.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 7, 2007)

What bag??

Don't even have to think about it!






In white


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 7, 2007)

YSL Muse bag &amp; the Ananas Large Nicky bag.... and about a million others from Anthropologie.com and Marc Jacobs.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 7, 2007)

probably a LV, Prada, Gucci or Burberry bag


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 7, 2007)

im not much of a bag person, but i would get an awsome awsome 1920's channel bag.


----------



## SalJ (Feb 9, 2007)

My friend bought a beautiful pair of jimmy choo shoes when we were in new york. They were $900, if I could afford that I would bought a pair too! Shoes are my weakness!


----------



## han (Feb 9, 2007)

a nice lv and chanel bags and shoes


----------



## MozKitten (Feb 10, 2007)

I would get this..


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 10, 2007)

I have no idea...I'd probably just go to Saks and get whatever caught my eye.


----------



## Jessica (Feb 10, 2007)

I would buy Louis Vuitton luggage, a dog carrier (i wonder if my 100lbs Lab would fit???:kopfkratz: ) from Louis Vuitton and the Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 bag!!!!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 10, 2007)

Pay off my credit cards. The if anything was left LOL I would buy Chanel out, Louis Vuitton luggage and bags, and I would own MAC.


----------



## chaipix (Feb 10, 2007)

I would buy Louis Vuitton, gucci and coach bags


----------



## Momo (Feb 11, 2007)

that's a sweet bag.


----------



## monniej (Feb 11, 2007)

a louis vuitton makeup train case.


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 18, 2007)

I want that Balenciaga bag too not as much as i did last summer though. lol


----------



## luxotika (Feb 18, 2007)

I would get a black Gucci Horsebit hobo for sure.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 18, 2007)

I think this one's cute (I'm into totes right now):


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 18, 2007)

Anything Balenciaga, Fendi Spy, Chloe Silverado or something rare and vintage.


----------



## Saje (Feb 18, 2007)

If I had all the money in the world I would get Fendi, Prada and Gucci to design me a personalized bag fit to my design specifications and needs.


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 18, 2007)

me, too! that or gucci's horsebit.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 21, 2007)

Def another Marc Jacobs bag.


----------



## gatorificus (Feb 25, 2007)

Hermes Birkin in black alligator. No question. After that, I'd get the Hermes Birkin in camel osterich. After that, I'd get a red Kelly, a black Kelly, a camel Kelly and a white Kelly. And then I'd never purchase another handbag (other than evening clutches and gym/tote bags) for the rest of my life!!


----------



## natalierb (Feb 26, 2007)

I would buy this Louis Vuitton bag. I think it's sooo cute!


----------



## itzmarylicious (Mar 20, 2007)

i would most def. get a chanel bag!!! so classic


----------



## badbadgirl (Mar 28, 2007)

Yup! A luxurious Chanel bag- no question.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 3, 2007)

shoes from dolce vita


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 3, 2007)

If I had all the money in the world, I'd pay off my student loans and then maybe I'd have enough money for a plastic grocery bag.


----------



## XkrissyX (Apr 3, 2007)

i would buy all designer purses and shoes...my weakness!


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 4, 2007)

Either a Juicy Couture (the big leather ones) or Chanel.

This girl I know had this big Chanel bag - kinda like a Puma style. Omg, I loved it. That whore didn't want to tell me how much it cost (prolly fake) or where she got it. Ugh. Said she didn't want no one else having it.

I dream of that (fake) bag. Haha.


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 4, 2007)

definitely a Balenciaga for me too or a vintage chanel


----------



## audrey (Apr 4, 2007)

Same here!


----------



## Bea (Apr 4, 2007)

Hermes Birkin. One in black and i=one in red!!!

Ooohhh, with all that money I wouldn't have to b on the waiting list


----------



## bCreative (Apr 9, 2007)

I would definately get me an LV bag!!


----------



## H1baby (Apr 9, 2007)

OMG that is too funny. I have a fake site if you want it so you can look and see if it is on there and then rub it in her face. :add_wegbrech:


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 9, 2007)

All the Prada, Gucci, Birkin and LV bags I've ever wanted!


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 9, 2007)

Chanel and Louis Vuitton have my vote. I'm a handbag junkie. I love them.


----------



## XkrissyX (Apr 10, 2007)

i know who "this" girl is..hahahha im going to confront her for you.haah:icon_twis

jk! well not really.when i seen her ill put her on the hot spot


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 10, 2007)

i LOVE this dior bag with all my heart...

i dragged my mom into the dior store just so that i could salivate all over it.







i would also have no problem making sweet love to this versace clutch






and on if i had to choose any bag to use a a diaper bag, i'd let my kid get all dirty up on a Hermes Birkin


----------



## Trisha. (Apr 10, 2007)

Louis Vuitton Speedy 30

Chanel quilted bag

Hermes Birkin

&amp; probably a whole lot more!


----------



## Jenny5150 (May 9, 2007)

Hermes 35cm Birkin in Black Clemence w/Palladium Hardware (If I had all the money in the world, I might consider pave diamonds in the hardware.)


----------



## LittleJade (May 9, 2007)

Balenciaga! A First or City in several different colours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marylou (May 11, 2007)

Too many too list lol Definately YSL Muse, any Chanel bag , Miu Miu and white Birkin or Kelly.


----------



## prettypretty (May 12, 2007)

LV handbags and CD..


----------



## farris2 (May 13, 2007)

A Chloe Paddington


----------



## leftcutsright (May 13, 2007)

Chanel jumbo 2.55 in black lambskin with silver hardware and Fendi B bag in the camel and patent black


----------



## chameleonmary (May 14, 2007)

sigh... you need all the money in the world PLUS go on a waiting list...

the Birkin:


----------



## Liz (May 23, 2007)

if i had all the money in the world... hermes birkin, then a chanel, then a balenciaga


----------



## KristieTX (May 29, 2007)

I would buy one of each: Coach, Dooney &amp; Burke, Chanel and Louis Vuitton.


----------



## farris2 (May 29, 2007)

ditto plus a Chloe


----------



## Laurensera (Sep 26, 2017)

Chanel classic in every color and size . I know i'm greedy.


----------



## mchambers1941 (May 11, 2018)

I would most certainly buy a Hermes bag! I am in love with their fuchsia pink crocodile Birkin bag! Sadly I don't have that sort of expendable income and will have to settle for the bargain bin bags


----------



## Lusy236 (May 18, 2018)

the main thing is that she was tiny, beautiful comfortable and leather)))


----------



## The Beauty Krew (Aug 15, 2018)

Chanel, Celine, Dior or a Tod's bag I want it!


----------



## lisa94 (Oct 5, 2018)

I would spend it on shoes and purses ?


----------



## Shopaholicc (Jan 10, 2019)

New bag daily.


----------



## janeriley (May 6, 2019)

My most recent job was in buying for handbags at a department store. The bags I was eyeing were: Chanel WOC or Boy, Gucci Marmont Crossbody, Gucci Dionysus, Saint Laurent Loulou. Anything Gucci was a best seller pretty much. 

happy wheels


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2019)

A very nice blog, I like the way you share very honestly and interestingly, through my blog I learned a lot of things.  run 3 online


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2019)

A very nice blog, I like the way you share very honestly and interestingly, through my blog I learned a lot of things. run 3 online


----------



## KumariSupriya (Jul 10, 2019)

I want to buy this bag and look fashionable.


----------



## Emily <3 (Nov 5, 2019)

Hey everyone, I'm thinking of trying out Korean Beauty products but I don't know much about them. 

Thanks Emily xx


----------



## Robert3468 (Nov 5, 2019)

I would like to suggest LV, &amp; Gucci these brand have the best quality bags which I've seen!


----------

